# Swap Out SD CARD



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've tried googleing this already n couldn't find a straight answer. I want to swap out my tiny 8GB sd card for a 32GB card. Can I just cut and paste ALL of the contents from one sd to another? Or is there something more involved with doing this? Thanks for the advise!


----------



## ShortnStubby (Aug 6, 2011)

I would say bascially yes, just ensure the new card is formated to the same file system as the old, should be able to even format the new one with the phone if you want. Then just copy old contents to a pc, then copy from pc to new card and you should be fine.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

That's pretty much what I was going to do. Being as it sounds to be the easiest. Thanks for the suggestion man!



"ShortnStubby said:


> I would say bascially yes, just ensure the new card is formated to the same file system as the old, should be able to even format the new one with the phone if you want. Then just copy old contents to a pc, then copy from pc to new card and you should be fine.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Why is it now tho after I did the swap this way some shortcut icons on my home screens disappear? Only two also, just ebay app and phone my pc app. I keep putting them back and shortly after they just go away.....


----------



## garlick (Sep 16, 2011)

freddy0872 said:


> Why is it now tho after I did the swap this way some shortcut icons on my home screens disappear? Only two also, just ebay app and phone my pc app. I keep putting them back and shortly after they just go away.....


Did you move those Apps to your SD card??

If so, you'll need to re-install them through the market again.

It might be that the OS is trying to link to them, but because it's a new card, that there was a path that's not coming up correctly, and because of this, the OS is thinking the programs are not installed.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

garlick said:


> Did you move those Apps to your SD card??
> 
> If so, you'll need to re-install them through the market again.
> 
> It might be that the OS is trying to link to them, but because it's a new card, that there was a path that's not coming up correctly, and because of this, the OS is thinking the programs are not installed.


Damnit, yea i did, i didnt even think about that. i move all my apps to the SD CARD. But even if i copied all of the files even searched for anything hidden and plastered it all back on the new bigger sd card wouldnt the apps go as well? Kinda like cloning a hard disk drive in a PC after the drive crashes. You boot back up with the cloned drive and all is well..... Or am i missing a big point somewhere? but regardless i think im going to just simply SBF and re do them all. Its been acting really buggy since i did that. Might even try CM7's new nightly from REV. Give it a shot. Havent used it in a few weeks.


----------



## ShortnStubby (Aug 6, 2011)

"freddy0872 said:


> Damnit, yea i did, i didnt even think about that. i move all my apps to the SD CARD. But even if i copied all of the files even searched for anything hidden and plastered it all back on the new bigger sd card wouldnt the apps go as well? Kinda like cloning a hard disk drive in a PC after the drive crashes. You boot back up with the cloned drive and all is well..... Or am i missing a big point somewhere? but regardless i think im going to just simply SBF and re do them all. Its been acting really buggy since i did that. Might even try CM7's new nightly from REV. Give it a shot. Havent used it in a few weeks.


More than likely you would of had to make an image using a clone tool so it kept the file structure and could restore sector for sector than just pasting it, I never gave it a thought either but I also don't run apps off the sd. Need all my sd space I can get, I should upgrade like you did lol.


----------



## tgambitg (Aug 22, 2011)

freddy0872 said:


> Damnit, yea i did, i didnt even think about that. i move all my apps to the SD CARD. But even if i copied all of the files even searched for anything hidden and plastered it all back on the new bigger sd card wouldnt the apps go as well? Kinda like cloning a hard disk drive in a PC after the drive crashes. You boot back up with the cloned drive and all is well..... Or am i missing a big point somewhere? but regardless i think im going to just simply SBF and re do them all. Its been acting really buggy since i did that. Might even try CM7's new nightly from REV. Give it a shot. Havent used it in a few weeks.


Is there any specific reason you're copying your apps to SD? The D2 flavors all have a ton of onboard storage... I can't even fathom hitting a brick wall in terms of storage space.... I have a ton of apps on my D2G and I still have well over 4gb free on internal storage.... The apps run faster internally as well...


----------

